# Video Tips and hints



## Admin US West (Feb 7, 2011)

For many of you who are asking about buying a DSLR for video, here are tips and hints from a Pulitzer Prize winning Photojournalist, and in includes the Real Chuck Westphal.


There are a series of 7 covering video plus a few extras.

http://vimeo.com/phoenixgp/videos/sort:date


----------



## match14 (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## pitt monqui (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link - great insight!


----------

